# Massive Price differences!



## Whisperwar (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I live in Spain at the moment, and am a bit of a MAC newbie, but have been saving up some money was gonna visit MAC this weekend, but now am having second thoughts. It doesn't have prices on the Spanish MAC website, so I checked the German one, and WOW. 

Mac is SO much more expensive here than in England. Anyway, I was basically just looking for some advice, I won't be able to get to England until July, do you think it's worth paying the inflated prices here? Or shall I leave it until I go over in the summer? 

Thanks
x


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 6, 2009)

You don't have anyone that could buy MAC for you in England?


----------



## Whisperwar (Apr 6, 2009)

Only very rarely, at which point I take advantage of it and get them to bring some stuff over, but it's not always an option.

I'm looking at it all again and think I will buy a few little things here if I just can't wait, but the price difference in the brushes is astronomical, so I think I'll get someone to pick those up for me when they can.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 7, 2009)

You can always request for a CP. I believe there are plenty of UK girls who will be more than happy to help you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC is more expensive here compares to a lot of EU countries... When I'm on vacation or business trips, I'll make sure I've the time to check out MAC in other countries.


----------



## Whisperwar (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry, complete newbie, could you explain what a CP is to me?


----------



## Nadeshda (Apr 7, 2009)

CP means custom purchase. Basically, you ask someone on that country to buy the items you want for you. You send the money to cover the products and the shipping and they send them over to you. I bet here there are loads of members with good feedback who wouldn't mind helping you out. It would be even better if you could get a CP from the US, as the items are even cheaper there


----------



## red.pill (Apr 8, 2009)

whisperwar, do you happen to know when do collections come out in Spain?


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 8, 2009)

You can also have an old trusted friend from England CP them to you. Just paypal them money or send them a check and have them mail it to you, no need to wait for a visit.


----------



## Whisperwar (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks so much guys, this has really helped me out!!

red.pill - I'm going to my MAC counter on Saturday to look at some stuff I need to see in real life, but I think the last thing that came out here was Hello Kitty? 

I'm going to see if I can check the dates now, I'll let you know.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadeshda* 

 
_It would be even better if you could get a CP from the US, as the items are even cheaper there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not with the current exchange rate. The savings on MAC stateside are pitiful now. You're lucky to save about £1.50 on a item.


----------



## emmy282 (Apr 8, 2009)

Prices are shocking here in Spain. In the whole of Europe, really, but they do tend to vary between countries. As to the reason... Who knows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually try to wait till I can go to the UK, however, I am now runnig seriously low on several must-haves so I might have to bite the bullet.

Not quite sure about how to request a CP, is there a specific thread? 
TIA!


----------



## Whisperwar (Apr 8, 2009)

Emmy282, do you have any idea about collection release dates over here?

And I know how you feel, I might just have to get one or two things from my local El Corte Ingles!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 8, 2009)

I know EXACTLY how you feel. I was living in Belgium for a year, and boredom meant I all wanted to do was hang out at the newly opened MAC store and buy buy buy! But sometimes I felt so stupid not waiting a few weeks till I went back home to London because the prices were astronomical compared to the Uk and clearly had absolutely no relation to the British cost: even with my pro card discount it was still more than I would have paid in the UK at full price! Brushes were the worst: don't get me started...


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 8, 2009)

Like some other people have mentioned possible ask for a CP? 
I hate shopping in Europe, we pay enough in the UK, but you guys over the channel get it even worse!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 8, 2009)

It's even more apparent now that the currencies are pretty much aligned in value....£1 will get you just about €1 in exchange, yet eyeshadows are around €15....which is £15 give or take a few pence at the moment..... and I somehow don't think it's attributable to the varying standards of living/affluence of countries. I just think the market can handle that BECAUSE there is less competition m/u wise on the continent.....but that's my theory!


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 9, 2009)

it´s incredible here in germany the eyeshadows  in pan form are 16,50 Euro and in the UK its 9,79 Pound. I have no idea how much the posting from the UK to other countries is.  But that´s like a six Euro difference for one eyeshadow


----------



## Whisperwar (Apr 11, 2009)

I know, I wanted to pick up the 129, which is 24 pounds. Turns out if I want to buy it here it'll cost me almost double at 40 euros.

I am getting relatives to bring over what they can, but I'm sure I'll find myself picking up 2 or 3 essentials here that I can't wait for. Can't wait until I move back to the UK, relatively sane MAC prices!


----------



## emmy282 (Apr 14, 2009)

The release dates over here are ridiculous too... Usually, they are a couple of weeks after the UK releases. Not always though!!! 
And if you've got to go into the Corte Inglés, it's probably best to check, because they run out of stuff so quickly it's incredible...


----------



## sweets4 (Apr 19, 2009)

hey European Ladies,
I will offer any assistance I can to CP (custom purchase) items. I stupidly bought stuff in Amsterdam then I realised with the conversion I WAY over paid. It is so apparant on brushes. My friend in beligium didnt listen to me and she paid 24€ for the 239 but here it is only 16.7£.
PM me if you are interested.
Obviously youd have to include shipping costs (which does include the packaging) and the PayPal Fees
but I am more than happy to help anyone out. I hate getting overcharged myself.
xxLiz


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweets4* 

 
_hey European Ladies,
I will offer any assistance I can to CP (custom purchase) items. I stupidly bought stuff in Amsterdam then I realised with the conversion I WAY over paid. It is so apparant on brushes. My friend in beligium didnt listen to me and she paid 24€ for the 239 but here it is only 16.7£.
PM me if you are interested.
Obviously youd have to include shipping costs (which does include the packaging) and the PayPal Fees
but I am more than happy to help anyone out. I hate getting overcharged myself.
xxLiz_

 
that´s so lovely of you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to check out the Collections first here in person ...but I am definately going to write you if I decide to get some brushes or so in the future


----------

